# Servlet von Button aus starten



## Chuqa (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo, ich habe folgenden aufruf zum starten eines servlets

```
out.println("<td><input type=\"button\" name=1 value=\"Ansehen\" onclick=\"Streaming?id='1'\"/></td>");
```
das is das erste mal, dass ich versuche nur ein servlet zu starten, ohne das ich den ort, in dem es angezeigt werden soll angebe, also bisher habe ich im onclick-parameter immer noch das zielframe angegeben, nur das was das servlet da erzeugt (soll streaming starten) soll ja nicht angezeigt werden.
als fehlermeldung wird in der javascript-konsole beim klicken auf den butten folgendes ausgegeben


> missing : in conditional expression


 und ein pfeil nach dem zweiten hochkomma bei der 1.
ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen wie ich den aufruf hinbekomm.

mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (17. Feb 2006)

Chuqa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> conditional expression und ein pfeil nach dem zweiten hochkomma bei der 1.


lol

was du meinst ist wohl ein a href, man kann ein Servlet nämlich nicht "starten", sondern nur einen HTTP-Request absetzen...

zur Fehlermeldung: in onclick muss javascript stehen (!keine URL!), und weil javascript so nett ist, interpretiert es deinen Zeugs als die Abkürzung für if then else

Streaming ?  id='1' : ...

wenn(Streaming) dann id='1' aber das else fehlt

könntest auch location.href=Streaming?id=1 reinschreiben


----------



## Chuqa (18. Feb 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... interpretiert es deinen Zeugs als die Abkürzung für if then else...


lol is ja herrlich ...



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...könntest auch location.href=Streaming?id=1 reinschreiben


genauso hab ik das auch gemacht, also hab noch das zielframe angegeben. könnte ich das rein theoretisch auch weglassen? wird ja schließlich auch kein html ausgeliefert...

mfg


----------

